# Brown spots on Platy's heads



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon tank with 2 platties, one glofish, and 5 neon tetras. I have noticed the brown spots on my older platy's head for a while now. I just got the other platy about 2 weeks ago and I don't think she had these brown spots before I put her in the tank. I have had my tank going for about 4 months now maybe 5. I am very new to all this and still trying to get my tank stable and stocked. Just curious as to what these brown spots are. thanks


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

is it huring your fish?? could be a parasite or algae =S


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> is it huring your fish?? could be a parasite or algae =S


 
it doesn't seem to be harming these fish. I have had the older one for at least 2 months, and I just got the sunburst a couple of weeks ago. they seem healthy, they swim around and eat well. I have had lots of trouble with my tank...but I am very new to all this.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

maybe if you try a few small water changes.to see if the dots go away. get the water tested as well cause there's a type of disease that called hole in the head that's caused by a fungus and the fungus only get out of hand when the waters dirty.


----------

